# ResiNews: Skoda 1200 L on T-Jet!



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I didn´t manage to finish this project in time for Halloween, but I think it´s still scaring enough today (not only because of her paint scheme)...! 

The lil´ Skoda was a highly sought after car in the former GDR, but some of them found their way to Western Germany as well (a school friend of mine had a dark red one back in 1985 - great color for those cars, as it was the best camouflage for all the rust...). Today it´s an extinct species, so I just had to raise a little monument! 

Here´s the first (and probably last) one I built for my track:





































I had a lot of fun doing the molds and casting that car, but detail painting was a royal pain in the you-know-where, so please don´t ask for finished cars. Of course kits are available as usual in limited quantities...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool Claus, and the chicks seem to like it too!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice ride Claus.

That one sure fits the wheel base nicely!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice one Claus...*

It looks tiny (not a bad tiny either). Is looks as though it's about the same size as the Lancia Delta? Another uniquely "CH" bod!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Top shelf as usual Claus -- Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Incredible work!!! Looks like the body was made for a T Jet!!! Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Claus - as usual, a simple car made to look highly detailed with your modeling. The body's fit over the tires is absolutely perfect.
I like sedans for running t-jets.
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great car, Claus!
if I order a kit, it comes with the two pretty girls, yeah?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job on the Skoda! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

Very impressive Claus. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:I definitly want one ! Along with a early pre 1966 Wartburg, Later post ' 1966 Wartburg & Trabant ! Horch/Sachsenring P240's would also be appreciated !
Can you do any GDR trucks like Robur , Horch-Sachsenring etc. ?Any other GDR vehicles in resincast ? Most were built by the former VEB IFA Combinat in the former GDR Associated from VEB AUtomobilework Eisenach & VEB Automobilework Sachsenring-look up in wikipedia.
How about Russian Kamaz Trucks, Lada ,Moskvitch etc. ? Czech Tatra's ?

Can you do any Rometsch-VW' s ? DannemnHaur-Stauss/VW's ?

Any Faller Trucks in resincast ?


Thanks, Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus,

Man that just hits my "LOVE THAT CAR ALOT" button inside my skull....way Kool man!

Bob...that would look great in front of a Hooters...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

clausheupel said:


>



That's some good looking detail work!!! Great looking pics also!!! I like this pic, car looks like its got a slight roll going through the turn, must be a stiff shock package!!! Maybe the gals had something to do with it... RM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

How does one buy these cars? I can't read German.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Whoa...*

... never thought this ugly lil´ Czech limo would catch so much interest here!!! 

Thanks guys for all the nice comments - although I did this project (as always) for my own fun and pleasure in the first place, it´s great to see that this little critter made some more guys smile! 

Errr, BTW: The 2 trackside babes aren´t very criticising: The one on the right is ALWAYS waving as soon as a camera points at her (I call her "Paris"...). The other girl (with the purse on her shoulder) is probably not the brightest either. Whenever I see her, she´s standing there. Always wondering how she earns her living...! Although they´re both a bit featherbrained, I somehow like ´em, so they´re definitely NOT for sale (I sometimes enjoy my cute and dumb 2 trackside blondes...)! :hat:

For all of you who are interested in testing and/or improving their skills in detail painting : Just drop me a PM or eMail and we´ll work out a deal (HT member special: 15 $ per kit + shipping or trade for chassis, hop-up parts or whatever you might have)!

Thanks again, guys! :wave:

Have a great weekend!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------

